# Rags to riches stories...



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Unfortunately some of these pictures are actually photos of photos so the quality isnt great at all but I wanted to show them. (ill try and scan them at some point)

Tenny (Lord Tennyson). He was advertised on the internet for 500quid and at the time i wasnt looking to spend a lot as i wanted a foal/yearling to bring on myself. He was to make 16.2hh, and was strawberry roan, and a Hannoverian x irish Tb. So I thought BARGAIN! lol

This was the tiny picture that was on his advert...










He was 4months when I first went to see him all the way up in lincolnshire, and I was stunned at what I saw. A rake of a thing already weaned, with an old jute rug on that was rubbing and cutting into him, and upto his knees in muck. He was stabled in a lean to on a garrage, not even big enough for a metro, and he could only just turn a circle. Every bone was sticking out! I managed to see his mother and father while i was there, his mother was next door screaming for him actually! She was a nice big irish tb, nicely put together but looking abit old. She was apparently in foal again and so hence taking tenny off her early? His dad (not kept there) was a gorgeous red and white Hannoverian. He was rising 5 and simply beautiful! 
Unfortunately I couldnt take tenny home straight away due to my mom passing away with cancer, and so I sent up money every week for feed, and to have his feet done as they were hugely long. Of course once he was delivered to me it became quite clear that none of the money had been spent on him! His feet were half a foot long and his coat matted with poo, and skin bald with ammonia burns. He was 7months when he came to me and hadnt seen a blade of grass in his life! This was him a week after he arrived...










This was just after his 6th bath to try and get the muck out. It took months for his matts to finally fall off! This picture is rubbish but every rib could be seen, and his coat was a mess!

And....
This is him age 3years, after much hard work and care! It really did take this long to get him like this...










And aged 4years










And now rising 5years (on august 26th)




























Jumping well now too....




































He is a stunner now, even if a do say so myself! hehe He is my pride and joy and i love him to bits! Having him from so young means that i can now do anything with him and I trust him completely! 
He was so poor I dont think he will ever make his true height, but he is still growing and maturing. I cant believe that he has turned so grey! Its amazing really!

What do you guys think of him?? Conformation, build etc?


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

hes is so pretty, i want him! how high are you jumping him now?


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

he is so cute. He looks like he is really maturing! Thats great! Is he 5 or is he 5 this aug.?


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow. He looks amazing! When I saw the transformation, I sucked in my breath! You've done an AMAZING job with him! He looks like a fine gentleman.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's lovely!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I love transformation stories. What a great change, you have a gorgeous horse there


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow! This story took my breath away! He was so lucky to find you! (And you were to find him!) You look like a great team!


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

THANK YOU!!

I found the foal pics today and thought i have to show you guys the huge change!

He is 5yrs this August...sorry for not making that very clear! hehe

He is jumping an average of 2ft6. I dont like to push youngsters, and he is so keen i dont want to overphase him! Although he has popped the white 3ft gate filler and didnt look twice! 

He was backed as a 3yr old to give his brain a job as he got very big for his boots through boredom. He was then turned away for 6months to mature some more. Then he was brought in again and hacked out everywhere, main roads, over railways, on grounds where shoots were held, around air fields, just so he would be sound with any form of traffic. Then he was turned away again as he had another growth spurt, and now i have just started to school him in the menage over the last 6months, and he has only been jumping around 3months. He has the brain to cope with it now as he has grown up sooo much very recently!

Do you think he is well put together? Any critique at all, not the best pics i know! I have always thought he has a big old head, and have hoped he would grow into it but i dont think he has even now! 

He has a very 'butter wouldnt melt' look about him but dont believe it!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

*applause*  You have done an outstanding job with him! Well done! He is a very handsome fellow and I love the story behind it all! :wink:


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have just looked back through my emails and found these pics which the lady sent me of tenny and his mom Lady Jane....




























These were all sent when i enquired about tenny and he was obviosly still on his mother. Looking back I can see that they dont look well but I thought nothing bad of these pics at the time.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow lovely transformation!   I also love hearing these stories.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

I read the title "Rags to Ritches" and thought it was about the racehorse...lol.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, now that's what I call a "Diamond in the Rough"!! Great job!


----------



## Jadieee (May 22, 2008)

he is absolutly beautifull,,...


----------



## Smartie (May 27, 2008)

great job!!! he is absolutly gorge!!!keep up the good work u seem to have a friend for life there!


----------

